# Another Forgecraft Refurb



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2015)

I didn't thin this one, just cleaned up the blade, reprofiled, and sharpened. The tang was converted to accept a wa handle. This was my very first octagonal wa handle I've made and I'm 75% happy with it. *Note - I'm no Stefan.  The wood used is Mediterranean Briar Burl with an Oregon Maple Burl spacer. I went with a wood spacer to keep it simple (to match the knife) but I paired up the woods because the blue maple spacer has orange flakes that match up perfectly with the main handle wood. It worked for me anyways. The reason why I did this octagonal handle was that I owed Dave (ecchef) a handle because of a previously broken one and I wanted to replace with as close to what he sent as possible. I also figured that Dave would cut me some slack if it didn't turn out so great.  I do hope you like it though Dave, I gave it my best shot.


----------



## havox07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Looks awesome! How did you bring out the classic forgecraft pattern on the spine?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2015)

havox07 said:


> Looks awesome! How did you bring out the classic forgecraft pattern on the spine?




Bluing 

Thanks!


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 1, 2015)

Dave,

You continue to amaze! Glad to see you are trying your hand at wa handles, and the bluing looks great.

How long is the blade?


----------



## chiffonodd (Aug 1, 2015)

Dave, I actually really like this handle. Simple, classy, and warm. I especially like some of the more subtle touches -- the maple spacer provides great contrast, but at the same time, the lighter flecks in the spacer match the briar that forms the rest of the handle, and the darker tones of the spacer match the bluing on the blade. Very good use of contrasts and complements. Great stuff!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> Dave,
> 
> You continue to amaze! Glad to see you are trying your hand at wa handles, and the bluing looks great.
> 
> How long is the blade?




Thanks Bill 

I think the blade is 8".


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> Dave, I actually really like this handle. Simple, classy, and warm. I especially like some of the more subtle touches -- the maple spacer provides great contrast, but at the same time, the lighter flecks in the spacer match the briar that forms the rest of the handle, and the darker tones of the spacer match the bluing on the blade. Very good use of contrasts and complements. Great stuff!!



Well at least someone gets my tastes. Thanks


----------



## brianh (Aug 1, 2015)

Love it. Thinking of doing more wa handles?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2015)

brianh said:


> Love it. Thinking of doing more wa handles?




I'll offer them on my knives but I have no plans to go into wa handle maker production.


----------



## KCMande (Aug 1, 2015)

We can add this to the list of ways you can take money. I'm starting to loose track
I have a forgie in a box somewhere that could use a little love someday


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 1, 2015)

Love the handle Dave. Never seen Mediterranean Briar Burl before.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2015)

KCMande said:


> We can add this to the list of ways you can take money. I'm starting to loose track
> I have a forgie in a box somewhere that could use a little love someday



:goodpost:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Love the handle Dave. Never seen Mediterranean Briar Burl before.




I believe that Dave scored it from BurlSource


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 1, 2015)

brianh said:


> Love it. Thinking of doing more wa handles?





Dave Martell said:


> I'll offer them on my knives but I have no plans to go into wa handle maker production.



Well, there's the answer to what was going to be my question all I can say at this point Dave is it looks like a job well done. I like the simplicity of the design, sometimes less is more


----------



## _PixelNinja (Aug 1, 2015)

Classy. The handle compliments the blade without distracting from it. Me gusta !


----------



## ecchef (Aug 2, 2015)

You nailed it again, Dave! Those two woods work great together, the blade works great with the handle. You always get it right.
Best of all, it matches my dog...




Great job my Friend!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 2, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Best of all, it matches my dog...
> View attachment 28490
> 
> View attachment 28491




LOL


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 2, 2015)

Dave, very nice work!
Any pics of the tang after you ground it down? Just curious to see the change.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 2, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> Dave, very nice work!



Thanks




toddnmd said:


> Any pics of the tang after you ground it down? Just curious to see the change.



Nope, sorry


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 2, 2015)

Your blade work is always impressive Dave but the handles you are putting out are quite the lookers themselves.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 2, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> Your blade work is always impressive Dave but the handles you are putting out are quite the lookers themselves.




Thanks Rick


----------

